# reef tank



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

hello i am an owner of a small freshwater aquarium and i am planing on purchasing a new 30 gallon tank for a reef setup.
my question is what do i set the corrals and anenomys on and were do i place my live rock. i saw a picure of a tank and the corals were stacked to the top of the tank how do i go about cunstructing a reef tank with live rock and all


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

You can go with base rock which is alot cheaper then live rock. I reason that the corals were stocked like that is because each coral has lighting needs. Some need more then others. If your only going to set up a 30 gal reef system. I would get a little bit of live rock and then just fill it in with base rock. In my setup(there's a pic posted in saltwater pics. Most of that was base rock or dead pieces of coral at one time. What happens is if you keep your lighting good and calcuim at the right level(400-450ppm) the coralline algea that lives on the live rock will transfer to the base rock.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

wow thanks


----------



## TXGargoyle (Jul 30, 2006)

Does it transfer right away or how long does it take? Obviously this could save some cash.... If you wanted 125 lbs of rock, how much base rock could you get away with and still have the live rock transfer? :?:


----------



## usmc121581 (Jul 31, 2006)

All that makes live rock is the coralline algea that is hosted on it. The coralline will transfer to the base rock around 6-12 months. In my I had about 65% base rock and 35% live rock. The best rock to get is dead coral rocks. The coralline algea transfer fast to that type of rock.


----------



## trreherd (Aug 7, 2006)

dont they need lighting to transfer? So if you had coral on top of the base would it still transfer?


----------

